
FreeMind maps for IT - sharlatan
https://github.com/Hellseher/mms
======
khaoz
Unable to download FreeMind from the link on the github repo at the moment.

People can use [https://en.softonic.com/download/freemind/windows/post-
downl...](https://en.softonic.com/download/freemind/windows/post-
download?sl=1)

~~~
jmnicolas
Apparently it's the wiki that is down. Google "Freemind download" and you
should see a link that don't point to the wiki.

